# Appartamento Spout to Cup clearance



## Cj Bestwick (May 12, 2020)

Hi guys,

I'm in the market for an Appartamento but having done a little research, one complaint by some is that the smaller size of the machine leads to some issues with the distance between the spouts from the porta filter and the cup when using scales.

just wondering if this is a real issue with anyone or if it's just some people talking nonsense.

many thanks in advance for your insights.

cheers


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cup clearance according to a quick google search is 3.5 inches. Probably a little more if you use a bottomless portafilter.

So depending on the height of your cup and the height of your scales there may or may not be an issue, it is impossible for anybody but you to say.

Maybe do some more research and compare against other machines.


----------

